# Smoking cheese with electric smoker



## smokie bill

I have just received a Masterbuilt electric smoker & want to smoke some cheese.  How do I do this?  I know I need to keep the internal temp down below 90 deg but how can I do that & get my wood chips to smoke?  Also do I put water in the water pan?


----------



## s2k9k

AMNPS! The best tool for the MES!

Or you can do the soldering iron thing.


----------



## driedstick

S2K9K said:


> AMNPS! The best tool for the MES!
> 
> Or you can do the soldering iron thing.


X2

No water in pan, Smoke for around 2=3hrs pull from smoker and set on counter for about 1hr if it sweated you can blot with paper towel then vac pac for at least two weeks before tasting,  your fruit wood is probably best to smoke with, Hickory and mesquite har a bit harsh on cheese  IMHO   

the pitmasters blend that Todd at AMNPS is a good choice

good luck and remember 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   LOL


----------

